# Help me build my interlocking puzzle



## PEZenfuego (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello, builders. I need some guidance. I just finished designing a fairly simple interlocking puzzle and now I would like to build it. The pieces, like I said, are simple and could be constructed with a series of cubes (think tetris pieces). The best way to make them would be to carve them out of wood, but I lack to tools to do that currently. Instead, I was throwing around the idea of building them out of plastic or wooden blocks. The problem with this is that I'm not too sure how I would go about doing this without breaking the bank. I feels as though gluing together plastic blocks would not provide a very strong hold and the whole puzzle would fall apart during solving. I don't plan to be too rough, but I want a puzzle that can handle being dropped or being subjected to a little force. Does the glue I desire exist, or am I out of luck here? I can accept that no solution to my problem exists. Perhaps there is a different way that I haven't thought of yet. In any case, thank you for listening and I look forward to any advice.


----------



## IQubic (Feb 10, 2014)

Ever heard of Burr Tools? http://burrtools.sourceforge.net/ Make a Burr Tools file and people will be more willing to help you make the puzzle a reality.

-IQubic


----------



## Owen (Feb 10, 2014)

Wooden blocks, add wood glue, clamp over night. Worked for me.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, I designed it on burr tools! Since my last post, I think I'm going to work on some modifications. I could probably work to find someone who would be willing to make it, but I also really want to make it myself so that I can truly call it my own. I was really worried about the wood glue option, but if it worked for you, I might give it a go. One of my friends may have access to the tools I need, so I might try that first. We shall see. In any case, I'll be sure to share if and when this comes together.


----------

